# 35 Cabo Flybridge vs 40' Ocean SS



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

Help me out here guys. Looking at 04-05 model boats, same power, supposedly same performance numbers.

You would think a 40' gives you more comfortable days offshore each year but, is the fit and finish and resale of the Cabo worth it?

Never been on a Ocean, how do they run? How far off of "fit and finish" are they from the Cabo.

Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I am not a sportfish guy but have heard the Oceans way off in comparison to the Cabo in fit, finish and resale.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Hay,

I owned a 42' Ocean that was a 1982 model..... it was a good boat for the money. The engine room was tight .

Cabo will always have better resale ..... at a higher price .....

As for the newer 04-05 model boats I've never had the opportunity to fish either and could imagine there both good.

*MB*


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

won't try and compare boats for ya, (know nothing about ocean SS) but met many an owner of boats in that size range that wished they had another 5 or 6' o'boat length............ self included

there'd have to be alotta difference for me to pass up on that extra 5'...... good luck, and suggest you ask that question on a few other boards too like the hull truth and sportfishermen


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

It's a great problem to have. Most of the guys on the Hulltruth.com will probably tell you to go with quality and pick the Cabo; it's easy to spend another's money.

The 40 will obviously have more room while the 35 will be less expensive to operate. I'd ignore the eye candy and run them both in 5 footers; after that, you'll know which one that you want.

5 footers does not mean 5 foot seas with a 17 second interval. LOL!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Cabo may be pretty but man are they wet... Get the bigger boat.

Charlie


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Oceans are ****e boats and not even in the same league with a Cabo. the 40 Cabo is a pretty awesome boat with a super nice cockpit. Not real fond of those 35 Cabos though.


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

Based on what I am hearing I am scratching the Ocean off the list! Several buddied told me they are not what I am wanting.

Next question is, why do people not like the 35 Cabo's? Most of what I hear is that after 2000 the hulls are greatly improved and they ride well and are much much drier than the old hull?

I know a 35 is rough compared to a 45 but, a 45 for what I am wanting is not in the cards.

If you have some real experiences on the 35 Cabo Flybridge boats please tell me what you know.

Quad


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

You will have a much simpler time in your boat shopping and comparing if you can pin down as much as possible how you want to use the boat. Fit and finish is somewhat meaningless for some uses. Five extra feet is a 14% increase in boat length and there's probably some more beam included. I'm just saying that after you determine what the most important use is for the boat, fit and finish may not be the over-riding issue. If you're riding home in 6 footers because you overstayed the weather window, which boat would you want?


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

joakster said:


> Based on what I am hearing I am scratching the Ocean off the list! Several buddied told me they are not what I am wanting.
> 
> Quad


What exactly is it that you don't want in the 04-05 model Ocean?


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

I just talked to a few people that know me and they don't think I would be all that happy with the overall quality. They said they are good boats, just not a Cabo or a Viking.


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

I have heard from a friend that used to own one that Oceans do not ride very well. The Cabo, on the other hand, is a tank that will plow through anything without pounding. I have fished on a 35 Cabo (Express) and will say that the extra money for the cabo is well worth it.


----------



## Blue Can (Apr 8, 2005)

Some of the responses here seem to be a little off target. The question wasn't Cabo vs. Ocean but rather 35 Cabo vs. 40 Ocean. Cabo's are definetly regarded as great head-sea boats, more so than Ocean's, but the extra 5' on the Ocean in this situation would certainly make up for and surpass the superior design and construction of the Cabo.

Like someone already mentioned, it has alot to do with how you plan to use the boat. Ocean's are designed with large salon's and smaller cockpits. Their interiors are top notch in my experience. Cabo's are designed specifically for the fisherman and Cabo has a reputation for having the cleanest and most well done electrical system of all the production boats. 

If you're looking for fishability, go Cabo. If you're looking for comfort, in this situation, go Ocean.


----------



## capt.matt (Aug 20, 2005)

*Cabo sea Trials*

"Cabo's are definitely regarded as great head-sea boats" HA HA !hwell:
Yea in flat calm conditions. No what Cabo boat are regarded as is having the biggest advertizing budget. Of any Sportfishing boat manufacture in the last 13 years. I logged over 2500 hrs on a 45 cabo. They love to go down sea strait as a arrow. But in a head sea get ready to take a whipping on the way out. And my friend has the 35' flybridge it is even worse seeing that it is 10' shorter. They are built well but they ride like a wet brick. I have herd 1st hand from another friend that runs a 40 cabo. The hull design is a much better design giving it much better sea keeping characteristics.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

fishkillr said:


> Oceans are ****e boats and *not even in the same league with a Cabo. * the 40 Cabo is a pretty awesome boat with a super nice cockpit. Not real fond of those 35 Cabos though.


Sometimes it's better to know your limitations before you start commenting. Clearly this is the right time for a History lesson.

Ocean's heritage reaches as far back as the original American colonies 1721.
The Leek family's involvement in the American maritime industry is as old as the industry itself.

Cabo Yachts launched their first flybridge sportsfisher in 1991.

The Leek family's History speaks for its self ( for those who chose to seek it ). They helped create the world of sportfishing and Pleasure boating we know today.

Cabo makes a fine Vessel which has improved since 1991.

I think its fair to say your statement *"not even in the same league with a Cabo " *may be correct........ just not in the same context ..

Before you make a decision on any large investment ( like a sportfishing boat ) you ( first ) better go offshore in it where you plan to use it and make up your own mind. Who knows you may not like either one.

http://www.oceanyachtsinc.com/About/ocean_history.html

http://www.boatquest.com/Cabo/boat_manufacturer.aspx

*MB*


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

cabo may be a lil wet but it will outlast a ocean by a long shot.and the craftmans ship is by far better on the cabo.ran a ocean 55 for a long time,hull num 1.fished on a cabo lots as well no comparson in the ride ..reesale you wise cabo all the way. pm me i know a broker in port a ...


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I heard the Nina, the Pinta, and the Santa Maria were all wet boats. Ocean only built the Nina and Pinta. As we all know, the Santa Maria was a Bayliner as was the MayFlower.


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

There is no perfect boat, with this said the Cabo has some of the best engineering of any boat built. I have fished the 35' Cabo and the 45' Cabo and a number of Oceans up to 55'. The hull designs are different. The Ocean is flat in the back thus not as much roll at rest but it will pound in a head sea. You may have to ask the big queston "Which boat would you feel safe being on in a 1000 mile trip. If you are happy that is all that counts but if he money is the same the Cabo is better built. Tight Lines


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ive got a 53 ocean and for the money compared to other boats in the same range its the perfect boat for us. Its only got 8v92 detroits in it and will still do 25-27knts fully loaded while only burning 50 gal of fuel an hour which is unheard of by other boats this size. Never had a problem with it but we take above average care of her. Never been on a Cabo but have been on several Vikings and Hatt's around the same size and the difference in the ride is not really noticable. As far as fit and finish ours is a '91 model but weve done just a little work to her as far as salon it is bigger than the 65 viking i have been on. Great boat in my opinion.

http://www.yachtworld.com/core/list...rrency=USD&access=Public&listing_id=55034&url=:texasflag


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

we run a Bertram 50 with 800Hp mans we cruise at around 30 knots burning around 60 GPH, Oceans have been known as the "Flexible Flyers" and i wouldnt want to be coming home on a rough day in the Gulf in anything that is called flexible.....you should check out the 36 bertram, the Bertram name is known worldwide for being a boat that can take a beating and still fish


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Capt. Matt

you nailed it...

Charlie


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

TeamJefe said:


> the Bertram name *is* known worldwide for being a boat that can take a beating and still fish


Might need to change that to "was known"...


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

MB said:


> Sometimes it's better to know your limitations before you start commenting. Clearly this is the right time for a History lesson.
> 
> Ocean's heritage reaches as far back as the original American colonies 1721.
> The Leek family's involvement in the American maritime industry is as old as the industry itself.
> ...


Thats all fine and dandy but I'm sorry...Oceans are low budget boats 2nd rate boats and thats just a fact. Coming back from isla to key west one year on a 60 Ocean I had the deck seperate from the hull up on the bow! Not all that rough either. Had the galley cabinets literally fall off the wall in that same boat. Fridge fell over another time because it was poorly strapped down. I have fished all over the world on everything from the 130ft sportfish Lady Marlena, an 80 Dozi, pretty much all Vikings and everything in between. Egg Harbor, Ocean and Post suck....period!! Add Luhres to that list aswell. I will never ever EVER do a long delivery on one of those boats again. Obviously not everyone can afford a high end boat and if all you can swing is one of those boats then sweet as. Its more than I can afford!!!


----------



## mikes 46.6 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Boat comparison*

When i went to purchase a boat I asked around the dock . Some of the factors was the gulf water ,sort and choppy waves .The semi v boats did not handle as great as a deep v haul . I liked the ocean as well ,the price of the are great.But it is a semi v haul and I wanted to make the right boat choice. I ended up getting a 46.6 Bertram . It is a older on ,not as fancy interior like the Ocean but the ride is great . The Cabo I her is bad *** .Thin again ask around the docks and hear it for yourself before you make a move on any boat .There is a lot of great deals out their. good luck


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I would never recommend an Ocean. I have worked on a few of them, and have never liked it. They just aren't built beefy enough. Sure, they may be pretty on the surface, but they don't have enough *** built into them. The hulls are thin, and I didn't find things to be placed conveniently on them, as far as the fishing goes.

I had no problems or issues with the one Cabo I worked briefly.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

fishkillr said:


> Thats all fine and dandy but I'm sorry...Oceans are *low budget boats 2nd rate boats and thats just a fact*. Obviously not everyone can afford a high end boat and if all you can swing is one of those boats then sweet as. Its more than I can afford!!!


I see........ It's now time for a *" REALITY CHECK "*.......

Most boats are low budget 2nd rate boats and thats just a fact.

Only a small few even fall into the* " HIGH END CATEGORY "* and to be honest ..... Only a small few of those are even truly... a* QUALITY* high end product.

Most people can't afford a high end boat....

As a matter of fact most people can't afford a low budget 2nd rate boat...

You admit you can't afford to finance or maintain either one.

There is a positive here ....... Most of us are reasonable and bring a lot of experience to this site.

It's good to know the pros and cons of *all boats* so if by chance ..... your lucky enough to get in a financial position to finance or maintain a sportfishing boat you have a better understanding of what your getting into.

*MB*


----------



## Fandango (Aug 1, 2008)

A few good quotes that I've heard over the years are: "What gave you the notion to buy an Ocean." and "A 35' Cabo will beat the dough out of a biscut." That said, in the marine industry, you generally get what you pay for. If cost is a major concern, then, there are other options. There are plenty of older-model, used boats for sale, that are still good quality. It may even be possible to buy a larger, used boat for the same price. It is not as if you are concerned with warranty issues when buying an 04'/05' model boat. They say that: "Bertrams never die, they just move further South."


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

MB said:


> I see........ It's now time for a *" REALITY CHECK "*.......
> 
> Most boats are low budget 2nd rate boats and thats just a fact.
> 
> ...


Do you have some sort of point that youre trying to make?


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

fishkillr said:


> Do you have some sort of point that youre trying to make?


I think it's obvious...... Here's you Sign...:rotfl:

*MB*


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

MB said:


> I think it's obvious...... Here's you Sign...:rotfl:
> 
> *MB*


I guess. Speaking of heres your sign arent you the guy who sank a sportfish out at one of the rigs?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

fishkillr said:


> I guess. Speaking of heres your sign arent you the guy who sank a sportfish out at one of the rigs?


ouch :wink:


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*The Real Truth...*

...is that even "high end" boats are bad if they haven't been maintained. In buying a used sportfisher, they primary thing I would look at first is how well the boat has been maintained.

Cabos are known for a high quality boat - whether they deserve it or not. Oceans, Posts, etc. - not so much. But if I HAD to choose between a excellently maintained Ocean and a poorly-maintained Cabo - I'd pick the the Ocean every time.

There are just way too many factors in looking at big boats to blantantly say "all" of these boats are better than "any" of these other boats.

The other reality is that the difference in ride between a 35' and 40' boat isn't that much different in MOST conditions you really want to be out in. People get passionate and say all sorts of things about this or that boat that has a great ride - and they may be speaking the truth - but the REALITY is that you are going to take a beating in 5-6ft NO MATTER WHAT 40-45' BOAT YOU'RE IN. I'm talking about REAL 5-6ft seas, not the 2-3 with the occaisional 4 or 5 that most people relate stories about.

If you've never had a big boat before, you are going to be in for lots of surprises, regrets, and eye-openers. I wouldn't jump into a 35' Cabo or a 40' "anything" until you've dealt with a smaller craft - or have tons of experience.

All the great talk you hear is either by wannabes who don't really know, or very experience captains who have an entirely different perspective. You don't want to be one, and probably aren't the other if you are asking these questions.

So I'll throw my $0.02 in - along with everybody else. I don't not currently own a big boat (unless you count a 30' Contender) but have been looking for years and years and refining my knowledge, wants, desires. Came "that close" to dropping the cash on a 46' Bertram years ago - and I am glad I didn't (not that there was anything wrong with the boat).

So here is where I am now. For the Texas coast, occaisional use, in smooth to moderate conditions - here's the best all-around choice - IMHO:

A 33-Blackfin Combi. These boats ride amazing well in all sea conditions that I would care to be out in. They can be picked up in great condition fairly cheap - around $130K-$150K. Are EASY to maintain, customize, and relative low cost to operate. For the "weekend" crews - they can be comfortably fished with 2 people, and can accommodate 5 or 6 without crowding. They have a great reputation, are seasoned boats, and have a proven track record. Most current owners are "in the know" and end up maintaining them well - even if they are not, a complete retrofit won't break the bank - and you'll get an excellent boat for what you would pay for a run-down Cabo or marginal Ocean or Post.

They may not be as prestigious as a Cabo, or impressive as a 40' boat at the dock - but anyone who really knows will respect you and your choice. Can't tell you how many "big" boat owners see a nicely maintained 33-Blackfin and say "Wow, what a nice blackfin!". It was hearing those comments over and over - even after long discussions on Berts, Hatts, Cabos, etc. while onboard those boats that got me interested in the Blackfins.

The more I learned, the more intrigued I became, and the more attractive the boat became.

Another nice thing about the 33' Blackfin - pick one up at good used price and properly maintain it - and you can probably sell it a few years later for what you bought it for!!! That's a strong factor in my book, and the experience you gain can help determine that 40-50' you step up into.

There - now you have yet another opinion! LOL!!

BTW, anyone who is contemplating buying a big boat should go to David Pascoe's website and read all the information there. This is a guy who has surveyed thousands of boats of all makes, models, and sizes and pulls no punches in the strength and weakness of every boat. He has no prejudices (except he hates poorly contructed boats). He can give your histories of boats, manufactoring processes, and will open your eyes to factors you've probably never even considered.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Well, me Captainia, I think this is a somewhat a chithead move on your part for chure. Since your expertise as a for hire "bota" mover otherwise known as no owner "peace o chite" has been established then no need for further elaboration. Now please tell us what relevance is your comment as it applies to the the comparison of Cabo vs. Ocean. Perhaps your ego and surrogate ownership of a SF is bigger than most on this site???? Oh, I guess your gig is driving Ms. Daisy or whatever fuk pays your bills!!
See ya!
David



fishkillr said:


> I guess. Speaking of heres your sign arent you the guy who sank a sportfish out at one of the rigs?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Well, me Captainia, I think this is a somewhat a chithead move on your part for chure. Since your expertise as a for hire "bota" mover otherwise known as no owner "peace o chite" has been established then no need for further elaboration. Now please tell us what relevance is your comment as it applies to the the comparison of Cabo vs. Ocean. Perhaps your ego and surrogate ownership of a SF is bigger than most on this site???? Oh, I guess your gig is driving Ms. Daisy or whatever fuk pays your bills!!
> See ya!
> David


Couldn't have said it better my self. The guy is a poser.

Now go scrub the deck FishKillr. Or does the owner need you to mix him another drink...

B


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

fishkillr said:


> I guess. Speaking of heres your sign arent you the guy who sank a sportfish out at one of the rigs?


At 2:30 am running about 19 knots over a 300' *illegal* floating line tied to a backdown buoy 100 miles offshore pulling the port side shaft out of the boat and with the starboard engine thrust only was able to pilot to the rig dock against a strong tide and get one fisherman close enough to get on the rig dock to get help before the rest of the fisherman floated away in the life raft to be picked up by a FRC ..... everyone survived...... we were forced to sue and were awarded a substantial settlement from the oil company as they were responsible for our loss and also successfully sued one of their employes for libeling me ( A false publication, as in writing, print, signs, or pictures, that damages a person's reputation ) on this site.

Yes, I'm that guy .....

I hope that never happens to you.

*MB*


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

**** busted. I should have known I couldn't slip past your poser radar. I'll go back to reading marlin and yachting so maybe next time you won't catch on.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

MB said:


> At 2:30 am running about 19 knots over a 300' *illegal* floating line tied to a backdown buoy 100 miles offshore pulling the port side shaft out of the boat and with the starboard engine thrust only was able to pilot to the rig dock against a strong tide and get one fisherman close enough to get on the rig dock to get help before the rest of the fisherman floated away in the life raft to be picked up by a FRC ..... everyone survived...... we were forced to sue and were awarded a substantial settlement from the oil company as they were responsible for our loss and also successfully sued one of their employes for libeling me ( A false publication, as in writing, print, signs, or pictures, that damages a person's reputation ) on this site.
> 
> Yes, I'm that guy .....
> 
> ...


Bummer man. good deal nobody was hurt. I cant tell you how many times I come close to hitting random nonsense in the middle of the freakin ocean. Not trying to make enemies or **** anyone off. I'm just relaying my experiences on those particular makes. Those of us who do this for a living have a different perspective. If you can afford and want an ocean....buy it. What the previous guy said about maintaining a boat is spot on. Maintenance is everything. Cabos are great boats and a clear choice over an ocean for what I do. You wanna see a full on tank check out SeaForce IX.


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Couldn't have said it better my self. The guy is a poser.
> 
> Now go scrub the deck FishKillr. Or does the owner need you to mix him another drink...
> 
> B


Scrub decks, clean toilets, wax, polish, pour drinks, make beds, do laundry whatever, cook....small price to pay to travel the world doing what my passion is.


----------



## High Seas Drifter (Sep 7, 2008)

fishkillr said:


> Scrub decks, clean toilets, wax, polish, pour drinks, make beds, do laundry whatever, cook....small price to pay to travel the world doing what my passion is.


Everybody is slave to somebody/something I don't care who you are- you appear to have a pretty good deal.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

can't beat the deal. He flies private jets and stays in 5star resorts or nice yachts all paid for AND makeing money to do it. Good money. I'm lucky enough to have been able to experience it with him a couple times. I like taking advice from people like him cause he has put a **** load of hours on many different brands of boats, sportfishers and yachts. I think he may have been stating something to the fact that mb might only have experience with a 42' ocean and his current cc boat since that is all that's posted in his history on here......?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Come on Argo this wasn't about his experience and knowledge I certainly recognize that accolade. This was about a arrogant remark made with malice that had nothing to do with the original intent of the thread. He appears to recognize that as well and made his peace. I also should apologize for my rant and I do. His approach struck a nerve since many of us have had years of experience on the water too and have faced peril like MB did that unfortunate night. We all know chit can happen despite all the best efforts and I just don't think a remark like that was respectful of MB or any of us. I've been know to stick my foot in my mouth more than once and probably will do it again so no sweat to Fishkillr and perhaps we will fish together in the future.

Tight Lines,
David



Argo said:


> can't beat the deal. He flies private jets and stays in 5star resorts or nice yachts all paid for AND makeing money to do it. Good money. I'm lucky enough to have been able to experience it with him a couple times. I like taking advice from people like him cause he has put a **** load of hours on many different brands of boats, sportfishers and yachts. I think he may have been stating something to the fact that mb might only have experience with a 42' ocean and his current cc boat since that is all that's posted in his history on here......?


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

i agree , in hind sight the comment about the sinking was a little harsh , 

but if im reading the same thread as everyone else , the original poster asked for opinions on the two boats , he got exactly that , until MB made it personal with his reality check **** and the ole lame here's your sign , 

as far as the original topic , i have limited experience with the Cabo 35 , and will not give an overall opinion of it , on the other hand my experience with the Ocean 40 and the 38 super sport is not as limited , and for fear of upsetting MB or insulting his vast knowledge , i would just say that with all the boats that are currently on the market i would be looking at the Cabo , or elsewhere. 

Do I have to wear a sign too ?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> *The Real Truth...by John Humbert*


For starters, I haven't ever been on either boat.

But, I think John made a very valid point for anyone considering purchasing a used boat. I bought one knowing it had been neglected (not used much actually, but it's almost as bad, if not worse), and after almost a year of owning it, it's finally becoming a "known quantity". Having worked my way through it, literally, it's finally becoming something I am comfortable in. Any boat that has well documented maintenance and an owner that cares about more than his bottom line, is head and shoulders above a boat that has either been run hard and put up wet or one that has sat around for a while. The truth is, most boats aren't run enough hours to keep them running well.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Why yes you certainly do, Mike. I suggest you be selective regarding where you wear it though

AGF



Mike Jennings said:


> Do I have to wear a sign too ?


----------



## topwater tiger (Jun 20, 2008)

To the original poster:

I've been on , aka... fished, cleaned, stayed the night, etc. on the 32 Cabo Express, 35 Flybridge & Express Cabo, and 40 Cabo Express. I will say I wasn't overly impressed with the 35 in either model. I really liked the 32...fast & comfortable. The 40 is unbelievable! 

If you've got the money, get the 40, if not, check out the 32. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

topwater tiger said:


> To the original poster:


i think elvis has left the building.........

:rotfl:


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

I am here, just enjoying the good reading!

I keep hearing some people do not like the 35's but, I just cannot see why? No doubt it won't run as good as 40' in the same seas but, a 40' won't do what a 45 will. I know that and the 35 fits my needs and budgets.

I am a rec fisherman that wants to have a good time with my family while being comfortable.

I think my next thread will be something like "Ran to the Floaters in a 27 Cat, why am I peeing blood and why did we run out of fuel". Just for fun!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Mike Jennings said:


> i agree , in hind sight the comment about the sinking was a little harsh ,
> 
> but if im reading the same thread as everyone else , the original poster asked for opinions on the two boats , he got exactly that , until MB made it personal with his reality check **** and the ole lame here's your sign ,
> 
> ...


Everyone here is passionate about fishing and boats. If they weren't they wouldn't be here. When a thread has a spirited conversation we all learn. When it gets personal ...... we get out the popcorn.

With all due respect Mike I do not believe I went personal 1st.

Fishkillr's post followed mine and began right away trashing a vessel ( Brand ) I sacrificed a lot to own and support.

Some never get a chance to live a dream ( own their own Sportfishing Boat ).

Its fair to say that if you've never financed and maintained a Sportfishing boat out of your own pocket you really can't understand what that sacrifice is. When you grew up poor and somehow managed to make that dream a reality and someone ( who may never earn the means to even own that 2nd rate Ocean ) attempts to belittle your accomplishment .... That's personal.

The " Here's your sign " post was inappropriate ..... I'm Truly Sorry for that. I apologies.

The History / Reality Check post ( which is not **** ) are both the Truth .... I'll never apologies for the truth.

As for wearing the sign Mike..... I think we all wear a sign weather we like it or not ...... the question really is what does the sign say?

joakster ....If you can support a 2004 Cabo or a 1982 whatever and get the opportunity to live a dream I've lived ...... know that at least one guy on this site is ecstatic for you, and trust me I won't bash or trash anything you can support.

*MB*


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

On the rip is Isla today out of 20 boats.....not one Ocean and couldnt find one at either marina. 1 Cabo but they really dont build a world traveling type boat. 
The history post was irrelevant. The fact that they have a long history doesnt mean they put out a good product. 
I respect the fact that you sacraficed a lot to own a big sf. Thats great and more power to you. I acknowledged that. The thread was about cabo vs ocean and I gave my opinion on Ocean. You chose to get your feeling hurt. Change your diaper, have a margarita and go fishing. 
As for the heres your sign thing......glass houses my friend. Thats the "Reality Check"


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

fishkillr said:


> have a margarita


I've heard you make a good one. That, and you can clean a boat with the best of 'em.

Send me your resume, I may need a boat beeyotch this summer.

B


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

unfortunately for you he probably makes twice your salary on the boats he runs... but you can dream cant you chase this..... lmao....


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

I am surprised this statement didn"t stir a certain somebodies pot!! LOL J/k


joakster said:


> I think my next thread will be something like "Ran to the Floaters in a 27 Cat, why am I peeing blood and why did we run out of fuel". Just for fun!


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> I've heard you make a good one. That, and you can clean a boat with the best of 'em.
> 
> Send me your resume, I may need a boat beeyotch this summer.
> 
> B


I make a pretty good rita and yes I'm a badarse boat cleaner. You would be hard pressed to find a cleaner and better maintained boat than any of the ones I run. Ditch digger or doctor....try to be the best at what you choose. You can down play me as a boat beeeyotch what ever pumps up your little ego.


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

go with the Cabo for sure!!!


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

Not bring back an old, tired and dead post but, wanted to give you guys a little update.

Spent the last couple of months looking, reading, talking etc all about boats.

Love the Cabos but, I really think they are a little over priced, over hyped.

I have looked hard at the 45 vikings and again, awesome boats. No real flaws with either of these brands.

I did more research on Oceans. Here is what I have come up with.

1980's circa boats, sucked. Their original 42 gave them a terrible name. Some of their older boats have a 1.5 deg deadrise at the transom. No wonder they pound and no wonder they came apart!

Evidentally in the 90's they started building a better boat. These boats were heavier with more deadrise. This caused them to loose their "speed" and efficiency advantage but, the diesels started advancing too which balanced out their need to build a heavier boat so it would no longer be a "flexible" flier.

The 2000 and newer boats are totally different than Oceans of old. From what I can tell they still lack in areas where the Cabos and Vikings shine. These areas are not the Hulls, engines or quality of the overall boat.

From what I have been able to touch and feel here is where they "cut costs" or at least they don't purchase these items with an open checkbook!

Helm Seating, Bridge cushions, solid teak doors, uber expensive latches and hinges that are custom made for everything, carpet instead of teak flooring, 100% finished engine rooms, glassed windows in the livewells, pneumatic doors, custom hand built cabinets out of exotic woods, not using the latest greatest diesel offerings etc.

Now, they don't put **** in them, they are just not the best money can buy. You can see it when you compare them. They are still nicer than 2/3 of the boats out there.

So, here is where I am at. We think we have a deal (on paper, pending inspections, sea trial and surveys) on a 2002 52 Ocean. Boat ended up being a good deal and cost less than a 45 viking or the Cabos.

Are they the best boats made, probably not. I am a recreational fisherman that wants to be comfortable and entertain friends, customers and family. The Oceans have BY FAR a superior interior as far as layout is concerned. They are not all laquered up on the inside but, they are super nice. They have added tons more deadrise to the boats and the ride is very good if not rivaling their more expensive counterparts. Seeing that I can buy 7-12 more foot of boat for less money I don't think they other boats can compare at the price point.

This particular boat has 3406e's which are reasonably economical to run for a boat this size and the maintenance is affordable. I looked at the MAN's in the other boats and they want $1500-$2000 per oil change every 100hrs for the Common Rails! Plus the MAN's have a $15000, 1000hr service!!!!!!! Holy ****, what a rip off. 

The 3406's are great engines with no known major issues. The boat we are looking at has really low hours and was not fished. They were wine and cheese type guys I guess?

I still am waiting a sea trial and I will do it in no less than 4' seas so that is what we are waiting on. I will report back as this will be the first 52 I have been on. I have been on some of the smaller ones and some are great and some suck. The 42 is a POS. The 50 is phenominal!

For those saying the Ocean is a POS, I can understand where you are coming from. Some of the older boats were exactly that. BUT. Anyone with all their senses working properly can board a newer (2000 and newer) and see they are totally different boats today. It is plain to see.

I would personally rate them a 2nd tier boat. Probably a little better than the Rivieras I was on overall. Way above Luhrs and Egg Harbors.

If you have any experience with the newer Oceans please feel free to chime in. I don't think that experience on the old ones matters at this point.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

It sounds like you have made your decision. 

Congrats,
AGF


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Enjoy! Ocean Yachts builds an awesome boat, you will be delighted!

Jim


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations!:cheers:

You've done your research, and should be happy with your choice. Post pics soon.


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

I will post some pictures from the Sea Trial.

I have plenty of "outs" in my deal so if anything wierd or funky happens I wil definitely walk. Even after everything I have looked at I am still gun shy on any boat until I get all the processes taken care of!

Again, thanks for the help along the way.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

dang, how did you go from a 35 Cabo to a 52 ocean ?


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*One last thing.*

You've done your homework. Good job. If you have years of experience around bigger boats that stay in the water. Outstanding. If not, then I would strongly suggest hiring a local reputable captain to check the boat out with you, in addition to your surveyor. Find someone with strong experience. 10 yrs plus experience on several different boats. If he has any experience in a boat yard, so much the better. Tell him what you are looking for and how you expect to use the vessel. 
He should also look over the survey and coach you on what needs to happen, how and by what service company if needed. He can also get you familiar with ship systems much faster and safer than you could on your own. 
I have seen everything from blown engines, torched tranis to near sinkings by new owners that have just purchased their first yacht. 
Paying for a day or two for a experienced captain to show you some ropes is really money very well spent.

Tight Lines

www.offshorebiggame.com


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

MB said:


> At 2:30 am running about 19 knots over a 300' *illegal* floating line tied to a backdown buoy 100 miles offshore pulling the port side shaft out of the boat and with the starboard engine thrust only was able to pilot to the rig dock against a strong tide and get one fisherman close enough to get on the rig dock to get help before the rest of the fisherman floated away in the life raft to be picked up by a FRC ..... everyone survived...... we were forced to sue and were awarded a substantial settlement from the oil company as they were responsible for our loss and also successfully sued one of their employes for libeling me ( A false publication, as in writing, print, signs, or pictures, that damages a person's reputation ) on this site.
> 
> Yes, I'm that guy .....
> 
> ...


 I'm thankful that ya'll were spared.


----------



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

> dang, how did you go from a 35 Cabo to a 52 ocean ?


Good question! I set a budget and started shopping. I was looking at newerish Cabo's. I had decided I would spend $500K or less as we want to pay cash for it. Really nice 35's are less than that. We decided for that sort of money we would be better in a 40-ish Cabo that was a couple of years older. Then we started looking at engines, maintenance and fuel burn costs. Kept shopping, working with our broker and a bunch of other guys that have been saltwater fishing for 50 years and determined we could go a LOT bigger without much additional maintenance costs in the Ocean lines because of the engines they run.

Fortunately we just bought a new to us home on the canal in PortA and we bought the lot next to it as well so we have over 160' of bulkhead or a slip would be a lot more $$$ every month! It costs more to wash them, wax the, bottom jobs but, with the 3406 CAT's the overall maintenance is WAY better than a similar sized MAN. Not knocking the MAN but, dang, $2000 for an oil change? $15000 for 1000hr service?

We guestimated our days on the water and how far we would travel, figured the full burn plus all the maintenance items and figured a real cost per hour then added 25%. That is how we determined our operating costs. We can run the bigger boat with the 3406e's cheaper than a smaller boat with the MANs by a LONG shot.



> You've done your homework. Good job. If you have years of experience around bigger boats that stay in the water. Outstanding. If not, then I would strongly suggest hiring a local reputable captain to check the boat out with you, in addition to your surveyor. Find someone with strong experience. 10 yrs plus experience on several different boats. If he has any experience in a boat yard, so much the better. Tell him what you are looking for and how you expect to use the vessel.
> He should also look over the survey and coach you on what needs to happen, how and by what service company if needed. He can also get you familiar with ship systems much faster and safer than you could on your own.
> I have seen everything from blown engines, torched tranis to near sinkings by new owners that have just purchased their first yacht.
> Paying for a day or two for a experienced captain to show you some ropes is really money very well spent.
> ...


I don't have too many years around the "big" boats simply because I am not old enough to have too much experience! Our family has had large 40+ sportfishers in the past and our friends/family have always had some bigger boats around.

I am fortunate to be friends with some of the very best captains around in our area and I have already talked to them about the education I am going to need! I have a lot to learn but, I love it and will have a blast learning.

We planning on having a captain with us for a while on every trip until we are 110% comfortable with ourselves. It is a small price to pay.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I would be looking for something..........whatever you buy..........with a true 30nm cruise at a "reasonable" fuel burn. when the water is pretty you need to be able to run, and without slinging the dishes out of the galley. we travel too stinkin far in TX just getting to the fish and not actually fishing.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

just get a buddy davis. no other boat can even step to that plate.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> just get a buddy davis. no other boat can even step to that plate.


another "opinion" that would be highly questionable.

and yes, i've fished the boat, a 48' and a 52(?) perhaps my expectations were high, but I was not impressed with either one.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

GhostRider said:


> another "opinion" that would be highly questionable.
> 
> and yes, i've fished the boat, a 48' and a 52(?) perhaps my expectations were high, but I was not impressed with either one.


Let me guess was the Jarret Bay also questionable?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Sir, until you have been on this earth at least 30 yrs your comments are not valid. Proactively apologzing to the 20 something millionares but come on let be real.
David



whistlingdixie said:


> Let me guess was the Jarret Bay also questionable?


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> Let me guess was the Jarret Bay also questionable?


so help me out, why are you now bringing Jarret Bay into the conversation ? You just stated that no boat could touch a Buddy Davis.
Which on the surface alone is an absurd and for lack of a better word stupid comment. Doesn't matter if its JB or BD or Viking or 'fill in the blank'

First problem with your comment is that you don't bother to specify which Buddy Davis - what year - the originals or the ones being built now under the Buddy Davis name. What size ? There's a ton of variables. Then for whatever reason you throw out Jarret Bay. If I'm not mistaken your now comparing a custom built boat to a production boat. If I were to follow your logic train my retort would be something like ...' Yeah, but what about about a SeaForce IV'

So you throw out these vague & baseless comments and you expect people to respect your "opinion" ???

Are you still in the boat business ? Best of luck to you, maybe in person you come off as more intelligent than what I've seen of your posts.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## no_worries (Apr 14, 2009)

*Hummmm...*



whistlingdixie said:


> just get a buddy davis. no other boat can even step to that plate.


Now I havent been here long so I try to stay out of the conversations that involve EXPERIENCE....I am several years older than you (kissing 30 but not there yet) but I have noticed a trend of you kinda sticking your foot in your mouth. Just chill out a little and listen to what these guys have to say and you might learn something. Not trying to get you fired up or anything, just a word of advise. :cheers:


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I retract my statement regarding age since I have many 20 somethings as friends (a cliche??) who have more experience in some areas than I do. It just seems this gentleman speaks a little out of what I would perceive to be his experience and/or frame of reference but I could be wrong. I think GR (Chris) hit in on the head.

No doubt the original thread starter will have a great boat soon no matter what all of us hardheads say. I envy a 29 yo (kissing 30) that will soon be a proud owner of a sportfisher.

Again Congrats,
AGF



Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Sir, until you have been on this earth at least 30 yrs your comments are not valid. Proactively apologzing to the 20 something millionares but come on let be real.
> David


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

There isn't even a comparison between a Cabo and an Ocean. A Cabo is a Mercedes and an Ocean is a Hugo or something worse.
I owned a 31 Cabo for 9 years. It fished like a 40 fter.
Go with the Cabo without a doubt.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

I think you are a little late.


----------

